# Your next child/childrens names



## EllaAndLyla

Stole this thread from Baby Club!! 

What would you call you other children, wether you are planning on them or not? and why? Also, how many more do you want, if any?

Girl -
- *Ivy Marie* - ivy because i like it and marie because its my mums middle name
- *Evie Jade *- evie because its cute :) jade because ive always liked flower names as middle names (weird I know)
- *Alexis jane* (lexi) - alexis because she can be either that or lexi for short and jane is OH's mums name.

Boy - 
These names all because i think they work for babies and adults, george will definatley be used because it was OH's dads name who tragically passed away before OH was born (i think about 3 months before)
- *Vinnie George* 
- *Reggie George*
- *Felix George* 
- *Ronnie George*

I want at least two more kiddies, the first one i would like will hopefully be within the next 3 years and the other in the next 8 years. after 3 years though I don't mind how many more (obviously not 10) kids I have but I am WTT at the moment for february 2013 to then TTC #2, always wanted a big family though :flower: xx


----------



## Marzipan_girl

If we have a girl, she shall be Tabitha Catherine Power....

Tabby Cat Power!!! :happydance:

OH wanted a nice normal name like Tabitha whereas I wanted something cute or funky and really unusual (like Rory's middle name Fox). So I had a great idea and decided to put 2 normal names together to make one funky one!

I'm just SO innovative :winkwink:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

that is sooooo cool :)


----------



## sarah0108

If we have a girl her middle name will be Rose for sure, I have a list of girls names i like, but boys names are so hard for us LOL!


----------



## mayb_baby

my middle names rose


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance: it was my nanna's name xx


----------



## Strawberrymum

next child in the next 8 years hopefully will be

Leni-lou harper
or
Theodore George (either way around dont know yet)


----------



## rileybaby

mayb_baby said:


> my middle names rose

Mine too! Jessica-Rose :flower:

If i were to have a boy he would be Ronnie after my OH.. If a girl she would be , Amelia or Connie


----------



## sarah0108

I love the name Harrison for a boy, but with a Harriet already, not sure it works LOL


----------



## rainbows_x

I like Willow May for a girl, for a boy I like Max George. x


----------



## KaceysMummy

Mine and Kacey's middle name is Rose too. 

If I have a little boy I wanted to name him after my grandad, Johnny. Think middle name would be George after OH's family, but not sure if too much.
And for a little girl I like Eilidh (ay-lee), not sure about middle names though yet. x


----------



## stephx

I like Lilly for a girl and Riley for a boy x


----------



## Strawberrymum

i like willow too and river, rain, winter although i wouldnt use them.


----------



## Bexxx

Elspeth or Elsie for a girl, Cameron or Ewan for a boy :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

:pink:
Sophia
Olivia
Aubrey
Masie

:blue:
Noah
Lucas
Harry


----------



## divershona

girl, Sariyah Sonia Rose
and a boy would be Mark John


----------



## lov3hat3

I want 5 more, although i dont think i can go through labour 5 more times:haha:. I'd probably name them out of - 

*Girls names*

Eva 
Bobby 
Bailee 
Myah 

i find girls names really hard :/ 

*Boys names*

Kye 
Alfie
Dillon 
Jace 
Jayden 
Owen 

:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> I like Willow May for a girl, for a boy I like Max George. x

willow is on my list tooo :thumbup:


for Girl 
Willow mary
Zoey ann mary
Lilli-anna mary
(not alowed to not use the mary itss my grandmas name and my moms middle name)

For boy
Declin Danger


----------



## krys

OH chose the first name Rhyder for a boy. That's all we have for now :flow:


----------



## AriannasMama

Alana Grace or Isaiah Jackson/Jaxson


----------



## vinteenage

Girl will be* Edith* (Edie) *Gabrielle* or *Sylvia *(Sylvie) *Gabrielle*. (Leaning towards Edith).

Boy...I have no idea. I'd really like *Cedric Evan* but OH isnt keen on Cedric, he likes *Alasdair*.


----------



## xgem27x

NO MORE BABIES FOR ME!! BUT....

For my future Bearded Dragons: Kharma, Saphron, Sydney, Les

For my future Snakes: Seren, Delta, Hector

For my future kittens: Zeke, Zane



Lol... I feel included now! xx


----------



## Bexxx

vinteenage said:


> Girl will be* Edith* (Edie) *Gabrielle* or *Sylvia *(Sylvie) *Gabrielle*. (Leaning towards Edith).
> 
> Boy...I have no idea. I'd really like *Cedric Evan* but OH isnt keen on Cedric, he likes *Alasdair*.

Edith and Sylvia were on my list of names when I was pregnant, lovee Edith :flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I also like Dexter but I dont want him to be a murder :D


----------



## x__amour

Boy - Nicholas Zachary
Girl - :shrug:


----------



## lov3hat3

QuintinsMommy said:


> I also like Dexter but I dont want him to be a murder :D

:rofl:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh and I talk about this LOADS! There are several names we like now, but with nearly 2 years till ttc this will probably change...
For a boy: freddie john or oscar john (john is ohs dads name)
For a girl:florence or rose (no middle names yet...)


----------



## holly2234

Joe Chad for a boy. For a girl i dont know. Id probably have the middle name as Helen though. I want an easy name that people will say right because Our last name seems to be impossible! Its not said how it looks :haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

Boys

Henry beau overton

Girls

maisie
co co
isobelle


----------



## lauram_92

:pink:
faith,
evelyn
brooklyn
isla

:blue:
jace,
noah,
riley,
ethan

some random names i like, but i found it so hard naming oliver that i doubt i'd actually end up using any of those names.


----------



## sarah0108

holly2234 said:


> Joe Chad for a boy. For a girl i dont know. Id probably have the middle name as Helen though. I want an easy name that people will say right because Our last name seems to be impossible! Its not said how it looks :haha:

How do you say it? :haha:

we have a surname problem too, we can't have 'L' names or ones ending in 'Ly' sounds :rofl:


----------



## holly2234

I dont want to type it on here but since you know it/see it on FB, where it looks like you would say *****EE** its *****IN*


----------



## sarah0108

Ahhh ;) x


----------



## holly2234

Its easy really :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Girl: Gwendoline

Boy: Quentin, Isaac or Ian :D


----------



## JLFKJS

Love Amelia for a girl. Still have NO boy names. Poor LO would be nameless now if she was a boy lol


----------



## abbSTAR

Renee, Heidi or willow + 10000 more I like for a girl!

Isaac, and Arlo for a boy :D!


----------



## Burchy314

I want 4-6 kids total. I would love to have 3 of each.

So the other 2 girl names would be:
Arianna Rose or Arianna Grace
Alex Marie

The 3 boys names are:
Aiden Christopher
Jace William (middle name may change)
Ryan James (middle name may change)


----------



## MommyGrim

Boy- Demitri (Was going to be Avalon's name if she was a boy) Girl- Persephone! (I love that name so much! And her story makes it even more appealing to me!)


----------



## MommyGrim

Burchy314 said:


> I want 4-6 kids total. I would love to have 3 of each.
> 
> So the other 2 girl names would be:
> Arianna Rose or Arianna Grace
> Alex Marie
> 
> The 3 boys names are:
> Aiden Christopher
> Jace William (middle name may change)
> Ryan James (middle name may change)

I always loved the name Alex for a girl! :thumbup:

But I'm strange so I'd probably put a Y or I instead of E :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

:pink:
Madeleine
Amelie
Maisie
Grace
Jessica
Scarlett
Caitlin
Polly

:blue:
Oscar
Isaac
Zachary


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> :pink:
> Madeleine
> Amelie
> Maisie
> Grace
> Jessica
> Scarlett
> Caitlin
> Polly
> 
> :blue:
> Oscar
> Isaac
> Zachary

Polly!!! That would of been Lyla's name if OH would have let me!! lol i love it x


----------



## kandbumpx

Girls.. I like Jessica, Caitlin, Freya 
I like willow and river too - but I don't know if I'd call it my LO 

Boys.. Not too sure tbh,


----------



## vinteenage

kandbumpx said:


> Girls.. I like Jessica, Caitlin, Freya
> I like willow and river too - but I don't know if I'd call it my LO
> 
> Boys.. Not too sure tbh,

River's used a lot as a boys name. :flower:


----------



## lucy_x

I havent got a clue what i would call a girl if i was to have another :shrug: What goes nicely with Amari thats fairly unique?

And Lincoln would be my boys name if i was too have one :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

:pink:
I love Eden, but my good friend has a daughter named that.

:blue:
Brody 
Hunter


----------



## emmylou92

so girls names we have Rebecca
and boys names Adam thats about it, haha i dont think this LO will get eather of those names.

I like benjamin for a boy and Luna Rose for a girl.


----------



## Care89

I want one more later in life.. and I would want a boy so I could have one boy and one girl.. his name would be
Bentley Douglass


----------



## Bexxx

emmylou92 said:


> so girls names we have Rebecca

Pretty good name. Although I prefer Rebekah :winkwink:

(my name if that wasn't obvious :haha:)


----------



## cammy

We really liked the name Lucas, that was going to be LO's name but we thought of it so early so we eventually got over it. But who knows, maybe our "next" boy can be a Lucas :D


----------



## Leah_xx

Boys
Jack Ray(dont ask lol)
Landon James
Alexander David

Girls
Faith Kenidi
Alexandria Rose
Willow was a name i had picked for Gracelynn but FOB didnt like lol
There are more buttttt...lol


----------



## sarah0108

Until recently i decided i was calling any baby girls i have Emmie or Mia, i have changed my mind though.


----------



## MrsEngland

If we have a girl next time she will be Lola Belle England.

If we have boy will be Noah John Paul England or Oakley Paul England.


----------



## JessdueJan

:pink: 

Eden
India
Tilly

:blue:

Noah
Isaac


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Any future girls will be:
Lillian Elizabeth
Paige Victoria ( was supposed to be my name, and my dad always wanted a daughter or grandaughter with that name, so this will probably be it...)
I also like Ava Nicole.

Any future boy will be
Coltin Alexander. (Coltin after kens deceased friend, and alexander i just loved.)


----------



## heather92

I'm gonna preface this by saying I'm Mormon, and we have some "strange" names. :haha: If you're curious about where any of them come from just ask!

:blue:
Morgan Dieter
Ephraim Rhys
Spencer Roman
Phineas Constantine

:pink:
Aurora Katriel
Rose Araceli
Calista Juliet
Elanor Ruth


----------



## Emmyxxlou

I'm Kind of weird with sharing the girls name only because i have only met 1 other person with this name but I would be happy to share my 2 back up girls names and my 3 boys names :)
GIRLS:
Ava Grace
Alira Rose

BOYS:
Noah James
Liam Andrew
Will Patrick


----------



## emmylou92

heather92 said:


> I'm gonna preface this by saying I'm Mormon, and we have some "strange" names. :haha: If you're curious about where any of them come from just ask!
> 
> :blue:
> Morgan Dieter
> Ephraim Rhys
> Spencer Roman
> Phineas Constantine
> 
> :pink:
> Aurora Katriel
> Rose Araceli
> Calista Juliet
> Elanor Ruth

I like spencer.:-k


----------



## sarahxx

I love Imogen and Amelie Rose for a girl, for a boy I love all the old fashioned names like Charlie, Alfie, Eddie  x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

awwww i love all these names, makes me broody.... 

Ok, broodiness over.


----------



## xgem27x

annawrigley said:


> :pink:
> Madeleine
> Amelie
> Maisie
> Grace
> Jessica
> Scarlett
> Caitlin
> Polly
> 
> :blue:
> Oscar
> Isaac
> Zachary

Noah and Zachary go well together.... 

Those two names were on mine and OHs combination list when we found out we were having twin boys, but then a lady in Twins, Triplets and Multiples section named her twin boys Noah and Zachary about 2 weeks before mine were born hahaha! Good job we had already come up with Frazer and Maxxie :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

For a boy: Maurice (Maureece-not sure on spelling yet) David

For a girl: Saphia 
Skyla


----------



## bbyno1

TOTALLY stuck on boys names :/ I did love Jayden but i dunno now..
For a girl Sophia ..


----------



## sarah0108

Just throwing some names out that we have discussed :rofl:

:blue:
Izaak (spelt like that!)
Jake (unsure now because of the baby jake programme, dammit!)
Oliver - we like Ollie, but it doesnt go with the last name.

:pink:
Amelie
Evie - this is getting far too common now :(
Kadie
Isla
Emmie
Maisie
Mia-Rose


----------



## stephx

Loooove emmie!

Some more I like:
Piper (i love this way too much but I don't think I'm brave enough to use it :blush:)
Skye
Sklya
Indie
Riley
Harlow
Willow


----------



## annawrigley

Love Isla!


----------



## Jemma0717

My next girl is Lilyana (Lily for short) and maybe Logan for a boy....but this could change. I can't decide if I want to stick with the "L" names


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Jemma0717 said:


> My next girl is Lilyana (Lily for short) and maybe Logan for a boy....but this could change. I can't decide if I want to stick with the "L" names

that was my plan at first, to have all my kids names begin with the same letter (L for me too lol) but now i am not sure because theres not enough L names I like out there! I know a family of 8 children and they all begin with S lol x


----------



## xgem27x

:pink:
Biscuit

:blue:
Cracker


DON'T GO STEALING MY BABBA NAMES NOW!!


----------



## Jellyt

Girls

Pandora
Raina
Coral
Caitilyn
Erica
Penny

Seth
Ellis


----------



## krys

:blue:
Twister


----------



## Jellyt

There was a birthday card for a little girl on cbeebies called Velvet... Poor little velvet


----------



## krys

Yeah, Velvet is only cool as a middle name and only if the first name is Red. Yum.


----------



## vinteenage

:pink:
Chinese Checkers (first and middle!)

:blue:
Parcheesi


----------



## krys

Parcheesi??


----------



## vinteenage

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parcheesi


----------



## krys

:blue:
Battle Ship (first and middle)


----------



## xgem27x

I suggested "Wayne" to a friend who's last name was "King" and her OH really liked the name Wayne... I then had to explain that if they did name their child Wayne King, it would sound an awful lot like masturbation... no offence to anyone called Wayne King, I'm sure you have enough issues as it is


----------



## MyVeryFirst

For a girl: Amelia Raye :happydance:


----------



## tasha41

If we have another girl I am going to name her Elodie I think :) That or Ava.

It would be Ava Marie (Ave Maria.. we are Catholic)
Elodie, I'm not sure what we'd pair with that. Rose would sound nice but I'm not keen on it really.

For boys, OH insists our future son will be named James, after his grandfather. He wants to either pair both his grandfather's names- for James Vito lol... or I have threatened to name him James Tiberius (after Captain Kirk ;) lol)... I don't think I'd realistically do that though... James Alexander (I like the name Alexander and would want it as a first name but I know I'll never get him to agree to anything but James) or James Michael (St. Michael the Archangel)


----------



## x__amour

I'm Catholic too and my church's name and where Tori was baptized is Ave Maria! Such a pretty name! :D


----------



## annawrigley

Erm can you all stop being gay I literally can't tell who's joking with the stupid names and who's not!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hmmmmmmmmmm somebody think of my 'perfect' girls name that OH will love. I feel bad because by this stage with Summer we had names chosen 100% and this time round we have no girls names cause he's too fecking fussy! It was to be Alyssa but we've both gone off it. Middle name would be Ella. We don't find out what we're having for 16 days but I'd like to have names chosen!

Names I love but he doesn't :

Eden
Skye (doesn't like this because we already have a Summer)
Elsie
Ailah (ay -la )

I don't want something too common either. I'm gonna run Kadie past him, was on Sarah's list and I've just fallen 75% in love!


----------



## annawrigley

I love Elsie but then I don't think it would go with Ella. Is Ella set in stone for middle name? Also, WHEN did you get so far along?!?! I swear that's gone mega fast


----------



## Natasha2605

God I know, I found out at 4 weeks and it's flown so fast! And yeah I'm kinda set on Ella as it's my nana's name and she's so good to me and my OH and she'd be over the moon. :) I hate men!


----------



## lauram_92

Thinking of girls names just seems so much easier to me!


----------



## Rhio92

I like Evie-Maria Tanya (Tanya is my mum's name)
Reuben David or Ciaran David :flower:


----------



## x__amour

lauram_92 said:


> Thinking of girls names just seems so much easier to me!

I'm the exact opposite! If I have a girl next, I have absolutely no idea what to name her!


----------



## airbear

I have discussed names with OH at all since Elsie has been born as it took him forever to even start thinking of names when we were pregnant. But I'm always thinking and looking at names.

I've started liking:

Evie
Emmie
Isla
Ivy
Elodie

I think I have a new thing for E names as well as names that end in the IE sound.. Maybe it will wear off once Elsie is a little bit older. I'm sure come the time we start TTC (in about two years) my list will be completely different. 

Boys:

Miles
Silas

Hm, we're the worst with boys names. I like uncommon names but OH likes more common names. If Elsie had been born a boy her name would have been Benjamin. However OH and I had thought of another name that I really liked but OH ended up picking Benjamin over it but for the life of me I cannot think of it!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

OH came up with Jasper.. I LOVE IT


----------



## ShelbyLee

Opps I'm on my phone :) double post :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

OH is pretty set on no more kids, but I want atleast one more,
I want to stick with the "s" thing (Shiah, Shelby Skylar) 
Girls/boys
Shay/ Shae 
Stevie/Steven
Middle names (all come from both sides of the family)
Emmaline, Lee or evelynn for girls
Fletcher or Albert or Lee for boys. 
We also like Scout. But I'm feeling like its kinda a doggy name :(

Boys names are a lot harder to come by than girls for me. Idk why.


----------



## lauram_92

x__amour said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of girls names just seems so much easier to me!
> 
> I'm the exact opposite! If I have a girl next, I have absolutely no idea what to name her!Click to expand...

I had a long list of girls names I liked, and I had to settle with a few boys names I liked! I thought it was so hard naming Oliver I ended up just having to call him it before I ran out of time :dohh:

I like lots of names, but I just can't imagine calling my child it, iykwim!?


----------



## cabbagebaby

lacey-leanne niamh
or 
niamh lily
i like kyle for a boy :)


----------



## sarah0108

i Love Harrisn for a boy, but i don't think it works well with Harriet :(

i also think Seren is gorgeous for a girl, but it sounds to similar to Sarah! lol


Evelyn is another choice, im just funny with it because its so popular now :/


----------



## lily123

:pink:
Isla
Eloise
Charlotte
Lucy
:blue:
Daniel
James
Joseph
Thomas


----------



## EllaAndLyla

lily123 said:


> :pink:
> Isla
> Eloise
> Charlotte
> Lucy
> :blue:
> Daniel
> James
> Joseph
> Thomas

my real name is Eloise ;)


----------



## sarah0108

If i have a girl, i might call it Wiggles :cloud9:


----------



## lily123

EllaAndLyla said:


> lily123 said:
> 
> 
> :pink:
> Isla
> Eloise
> Charlotte
> Lucy
> :blue:
> Daniel
> James
> Joseph
> Thomas
> 
> my real name is Eloise ;)Click to expand...

I love it!! I've not heard of many people called it and i like Ella for short :D xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

:) its a cool name, I prefer Ella at the mo but im sure it will grow on me as i get older x


----------



## annawrigley

I HATE Louise but I LOVE Eloise... Don't quite get that but hey I hate Ann but tolerate Anna :p x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

yay everyone loves my name woooooooo


----------



## x-Sunshine-x

A girl will be Skye and a boy will be Jack


----------



## Yeciol x

if i have another boy he will have his fathers name Nebeel


----------



## sarah0108

i like eloise and ella!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

sarah0108 said:


> i like eloise and ella!

wicked names :D


----------



## KiansMummy

I like Jenson for a boy and for a girly i like Romy xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

I like Leah for a girl but haven't got any boys names


----------



## Bexxx

I quite like Murdo/Murdoch for a boy...kind of reminds me of a wee westie dog though :haha:


----------



## Harleyy

Layla-Mai Bindi Gibson :D


----------



## LittlePeople

We have names for 3 more children :)

Harrison George - My Dad's middle name
Charlie Fredrick - My Grandad's name and my great-grandads name!

Emily Rose - both of OH's Grandmother's names


----------



## fightchick

girl; anabell, kyra, sophia
boy; eillot for sure.


----------



## fightchick

xgem27x said:


> :pink:
> Biscuit
> 
> :blue:
> Cracker
> 
> 
> DON'T GO STEALING MY BABBA NAMES NOW!!

hahahaaa! love this.:happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

Decided my next son will have my dad's name Steven as his middle name :) Don't like the name tbh but he's been such a good Grandad to Noah I want to!


----------



## pinkribbon

lov3hat3 said:


> I want 5 more, although i dont think i can go through labour 5 more times:haha:. I'd probably name them out of -
> 
> *Girls names*
> 
> Eva
> Bobby
> Bailee
> Myah
> 
> i find girls names really hard :/
> 
> *Boys names*
> 
> Kye
> Alfie
> Dillon
> Jace
> Jayden
> Owen
> 
> :flower:

Dillon is my son's surname :thumbup:

:pink: 
Maisie
Everly (although I'm put off by the meaning if she were to ever look it up - wild boar in woodland clearing... :( )

:blue:
OH is adamant if we have another boy we will call him Jude. I personally am unsure on 2 J's... 
I like Nathan but OH isn't keen


----------



## EllaAndLyla

annawrigley said:


> Decided my next son will have my dad's name Steven as his middle name :) Don't like the name tbh but he's been such a good Grandad to Noah I want to!

Aww :) i would do the same but mark doesn't go with much! x


----------



## Cassie_x

I love choosing names so much, I think I bore Lewis rambling on about it! Girls names are the easiest for me, but if we had another little girl I'd call her:

Mariah

And if we had another little boy he'd be:

Luca or maybe Finn

Unfortunately, more children is not going to be a good idea for quite a while!!


----------



## avecamour

bentley or luke for a boy! I don't know about girls yet but i better start thinking! my cousins name is alexis jane :)


----------



## smatheson

I am not too sure for a boy name but if I had a little girl OH and I really like the name Maddison


----------



## vinteenage

When did Madison become Maddison? I've seen it all over this site. I'm not a fan of Madison to begin with the double 'd' is just...odd looking to me.


----------



## x__amour

It is a little odd looking. I prefer one D.


----------



## Burchy314

Lol I like the "dd" in Maddison.


----------

